# Lightest media player for xp



## ramborums (May 21, 2007)

HI,

Which would be the lightest plain vanilla media player for xp?  i intend to play music through the day while am working and obviously i want to spend minimum resources to be used for this.

Any recommendations please?

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 21, 2007)

Stick to Windows Media Player. It's the best one out there.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

Windows Media Player Classic ?????

x:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mplayer2.exe

??

Try this one ???


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Media Player Classic is the lightest


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 21, 2007)

Media Player Classic (Not the default one, I am talking about the one which comes with Klite codec pack.).
You can get it here...
*sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=82303&package_id=84358


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

VLC Media Player, its not only light, but you can play almost all types of audio/video formats (no codecs needed) & also  u can put it in a USB pen drive & use it.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 21, 2007)

Media Player Classic (The Open Source buddy ) is the light

VLC is a light as in it doesn't need installation of external codecs as it emulates them.... However, its buggy at times..... Its portable(system independent ) .... In short VLCs pros outweigh its cons...


----------



## janitha (May 21, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> VLC Media Player, its not only light, but you can play almost all types of audio/video formats (no codecs needed) & a*lso  u can put it in a USB pen drive & use it*.



Pl elaborate.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 21, 2007)

Try freeware: Billy
 Its a very very lightweight media player. It itself is less than 1 MB and while running it uses less than 3 MB Ram. It uses system decoders for playing media files.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Pl elaborate.


 its a portable s/w.

just copy & paste the VLC Media Player install folder (from PC) to a pen drive.


----------



## janitha (May 21, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> its a portable s/w.
> 
> just copy & paste the VLC Media Player install folder (from PC) to a pen drive.



What is the advantage in doing so? For playing a media file we will still need the PC. The VLC file can be kept in the pc and it even doesn't need installation. Tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 21, 2007)

its got to be *VLC*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> What is the advantage in doing so? For playing a media file we will still need the PC. The VLC file can be kept in the pc and it even doesn't need installation. Tell me if I am wrong.


 you didint get it.

suppose if you use sum1 else's PC, will you Install VLC on it just to play some song/video? NO, u (i'll ) use VLC thru Pen Drive.


----------



## janitha (May 21, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> you didint get it.
> 
> suppose if you use sum1 else's PC, will you Install VLC on it just to play some song/video? NO, u (i'll ) use VLC thru Pen Drive.



Yes, thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

For some on else PC i would use the player which he/she is using 

but yeah, Portable option is a very useful option


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

^wat if the _sum1 else's PC_ doesnt have Codec pack installed 

how will you play divx...format


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

for argument, if some one else's PC doesnt have codec pack instaled, chances are that he/she never needed it and therefore there is such xvid or divx file is present there  if the file is their then some one else's just dont keep them, then they do play them with some thing  that's what i would use then


----------



## gxsaurav (May 21, 2007)

Simple MP for Music Playeback

VLC Player for Video playback.

If you are not looking for that light then use WMP with Codecs


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 22, 2007)

@ Choto Cheeta
Umm... Not entirely..

What If you brought a DivX movie yourself so that you could watch it at your friend's place ??? What then??



> ^wat if the sum1 else's PC doesnt have Codec pack installed
> 
> how will you play divx...format



I had trouble running DivX movies on VLC.... Did any of you face any problems........ ?


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Try freeware: Billy
> Its a very very lightweight media player. It itself is less than 1 MB and while running it uses less than 3 MB Ram. It uses system decoders for playing media files.



Quite good for audio


----------



## krates (May 22, 2007)

Thoosje Sidebar Media Player


----------



## ramborums (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks very much for all the inputs provided in this thread. 

Going by the majority vote, I first tried the Classic Media player.  It worked fine.  But didnt quite find it much lighter than WMP.  Also it didnt seem to have the context menu feature, something which i really need.  I just right click on the folder in explorer and let it play.

Also tried VLC 0.8.6, found it lighter than Classic MP.  But the sound was worse than pathetic playing WMA and even some MP3s.

Finally i got to Quintessential MP.  This seems to be really fit my bill.  Simple, got the basic decoders i need, got context menu and sounds good enough too.

just thought i d share that.

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## chesss (Jun 4, 2007)

MPLAyER!! the best media player in existence!


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes use mplayer it is very light weight and also standalone.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 4, 2007)

VLC... The Best One Can Get.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 5, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Try freeware: Billy


It's only Audio palyer that supports very less formats even rm is not supported by it..

Mplayer rocks..


----------



## coolendra (Jun 5, 2007)

mplayer2 wud be topping my list of portable players..!!


----------



## setharsh (Jun 5, 2007)

try vlc media player

its very light nd u dont need to install any codecs seperately to play different media files....it supports virtually all the audio/video formats..


----------

